# Ogres - any good?



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm dipping my toes back into warhammer fantasy. I started a thread elsewhere about TK and VC as I used to play back in the day when they were the same army (about 12 years ago).
I am ploughing through various army books and aside from the undead, find myself drawn to the Ogres.
Simple question to those with more recent experience than me (this army did not exist 12 years ago) - are they any good??
How do they fare against various other armies?

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

They are not that great in normal WarHammer, however I can tell you from personal experience they will crush everything in War bands >.<


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

What you talking about-every time i ever played ogers (which is not often now though) my dwarfs got absolutly crushed-i once spent 3 turns fireing a bolt thower, organ gun and a cannon into a lone butcher, which survived with on wound and took out all 3 warmachines in short order. everything else was pretty much untouched when the opposing line bull charged into my line.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They don't do too well, just to the high cost of the troops, and lack of efficient rank boosting units.

Although the Ogres themselves have semi-impressive Stat Lines (3 Wounds, T4, 3 Str 4 attacks), they are that expensive, you need to rely on getting the kills. Lacking strength boosting weapons, and good armour, that you can pay for similar costing units (Chaos Warriors, for example), in all likelihood, they get outmatched by similar costing units.

I believe Neilbatte from this forum has some success with using them as a Gunline, with his ranged ogres (I've forgotten the name - sorry!). Generally though, they were outmatched by pretty much everything in 6th Edition, and with the advent of the rise in power of all 7th edition Armies, they currently don't stand a chance - with the new Lizards (understandable), Warriors of Chaos, and Dark Elves, I've not lost a game against them, but they weren't really close games either.

The only time they've done well is when I saw a game which included a new player with his Vampire Counts, and two Gorgers came on second turn, went for his Magic vampire (with no armour or Ward Save), and between the two came up with 4 Killing Blows.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used many different types of Ogre armies and they take a lot of finesse to use but when used right they can be devastating.
The lack of ranks,The substandard magic items, and generally poor LD and WS can really make the army challenging to play but if you want an easy game just play deamons.
Many forums are happy to write off Ogres as a viable army and even Ogre Stronghold only really promote playing the same dull irongut, butcher list which altough effective still seems to miss the point of the army.
I have used many different combo's to get an effective force on the field and to be brutally honest if you fight High Elves on a regular basis you will lose most of your games but against any other army I've managed a slightly better than 50/50 win ratio.
As Vas said I'm playing a gun line at the moment an Given that my artillery dice love me I am doing really well with them. Leadbelchers are capable of destroying a fully ranked unit but can just as easily destroy themselves but this hasn't happened to me yet. 
Gnoblar sharp stuff when fired enmass can stop a heavy cavalry charge (In my last game in 1 turn 2 units of 24 Gnoblars in 2 ranks killed 5 dragon princes and 5 silverhelms, but were easily destroyed in combat) butchers are the best magic users in the game and the hunters xbow is class with his decent BS, I'm testing a unit of Maneaters with pistols although they are hit and miss because of their cost but they do soak up a lot of firepower and are good in combat. The only character I don't use often is the Tyrant but thats because I'd rather cram in more bodies.
If you want a really competative army then Ogres probably aren't for you but if you want a real challenge every game and want a nice looking army (for the least amount of money) then give ogres a bash.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm under the impression that Ogres can be tremendous fun to play against certain armies. My Empire versus my friend's Ogres turned out to be a fantastic game!

My High Elves versus his Ogres... that was boring. Really, really boring.

I guess the Ogres are just a matter of what you make of them. I'd personally love to give them a spin, I think they'd be fun as can be.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

I love playing with my ogres and do quite well, they are a very weak army, but when used right they can still when a large portion of the time, The key to playing ogres is not to do what other ogres are doing, If you want advice go to ogrestronghold.com. I played a list against two different armies using 4 skrappies and no butchers and won both times, just threw that i there jus to show you that there can be some variety and winning lists in an OK army. Go for it, If you want a challange.


----------



## fasthippy (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is a link to a battle report of a fairly succesful ogre player. In the end good play and a little luck can lead to success, even if others think your playing a "weak" army.

http://z2.invisionfree.com/herdstone/index.php?showtopic=16009


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the imput guys, i've gone off on a tangent and am getting tomb kings now!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

so your swapping one weak hard to use army for a weak hard to use army you must be a sadist.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I've fought ogre only once, and they were in the Dogs of War catagory, not a full army, 6 ogre bulls took apart my former Skeleton regiment without much visible effort, but They also easily succumbed to Gaze of Nagash, (2D6 strength 4 hits) but good in close combat


----------

